# Weight of Maltese



## Cheryle (Nov 27, 2007)

I am in the process of finding a perfect little boy. Found one today, he's 5 months old today (exactly) and his weight today is 2 lbs. 4 oz. That seems kind of small. The breeder said he will be 5 lbs. as an adult. That just didn't sound right with him being so tiny today. I seen pictures of him and he didn't look that small in the photos, but I know pictures can be deceiving.

Cheryle


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

At 5 months old..2.4..I would estimate he would be 3-3.5 pounds fully grown..But that's just my guess. I would almost surely say there is no way he's hit 5 pounds..but I suppose if it's a good breeder, she would know her lines better than anyone..good luck !!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be he is thin for his age and will body out later.
I'd trust the breeder. Cosy was that weight at that age
and now she's almost 4 lbs. Some maltese grow longer
than a year of age. I'd trust the breeder.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

i read that the standard size is from 4-6 lbs Baci is 4.7 . The thing is to check out the breeder to make sure there reputable


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd believe the breeder. I have had puppies I weight at 3 months and were 2 lbs and ended up 6 lbs full grown. I have had puppies I weight at 2 lbs at 3 months and they stay 2 lbs. The breeder will have a better idea because they know what is "behind" them. Most of the time I am right, but there has been the exception. My Jassmine stayed so small for so long and then took off growing and she is now 6 lbs. Daddy is all of 4 lbs. She looks just like her mother. 
Good luck on your search for your new puppy!
Tina


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

When Lilly was spayed at 6 months she was just a little over 3lbs. She is now about 4.4-4.5lbs. She has actually put on about .3lbs in the past 4 months and she is almost 2 months old. So I think it is very possible that this pup could reach 5lbs. Like others have said, I would trust the breeder (if she is reputable).


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the weight for a maltese varies greatly from 3 pounds up to 8 or 9. You will have a better idea when the dog reaches a certain age like six to eight months old. Mine weigh 4.5 and 5.5 and are within the recommended weight range for a maltese, not that that matters- they are the most lovable creatures on earth no matter what the weight and size.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Joplin weighed 2.5 pounds, at five months. Her adult weight is close to 5.5 pounds.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I am in the process of finding a perfect little boy. Found one today, he's 5 months old today (exactly) and his weight today is 2 lbs. 4 oz. That seems kind of small. The breeder said he will be 5 lbs. as an adult. That just didn't sound right with him being so tiny today. I seen pictures of him and he didn't look that small in the photos, but I know pictures can be deceiving.
> 
> Cheryle[/B]


I dunno, that sounds about right to me, its hard to say "for sure"...but I think she gave you a good 'guestimate'.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My boy is eleven week and weighs a little over 2 lbs. My breeder did not guarantee any range of size. He said that just like children, they can pull from any part of their gene pool. Diet, I would say also plays a part.

CM


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tillie was about 3lbs. at 3 months old and is now about 6 lbs. at 1 year and 3 months old.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi, I talked to different breeder when I got Kruze, I guess I didn't ask enought questions to the lady I got him from, anyway, she emailed me a chart and according to that, the pup you are looking at weighs 36 ounces, and the chart states that at 1 1/2 he should weigh about 3#, but your breeder should know about what size she has been producing, but don't let the weight keep you from choosing the right one for you, ( I went for a female and ended up with Kruze, my little guy!!) :wub: 
good luck
if you want that chart let me know, I don't think the lady I got it from would mind, in fact I can give you her name also


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> My boy is eleven week and weighs a little over 2 lbs. My breeder did not guarantee any range of size. He said that just like children, they can pull from any part of their gene pool. Diet, I would say also plays a part.
> 
> CM[/B]


Smart and reliable breeder to tell you that right from the get-go.  Midis has quite exceeded the expected size. No big deal to me; he is the same size as my last Malt and is just the same size as a newborn baby.  I quite love the size for snuggling and hugging. 

Cyndi


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie was 4 lbs at 17 weeks when we got him and is now 6.5 at one year.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=509389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is quite the Cutie!!! (At any size!!)

:wub: 

CM


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

When I got Zoey she was almost 3 months old and was 1 pound and 3 ounces. She's now a little over 4 pounds. I don't know on Tess because she was 13 months when I got her.


----------

